# Columbia Five Star



## jkent (Nov 8, 2012)

This looks to be a really correct ond original Columbia Five Star. Only missing a few small pieces. Sure would like to know what the reserve is on this bike. I'd love to be the new owner but funds just won't let me. http://www.ebay.com/itm/300812106566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the twin to this bike except mine is nicer.... I also have a couple of other Super Equipped Five Stars. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 9, 2012)

*Nice!*

Hey Shawn, 
 Glad someone finally chimed in. I just thought this was a really great servivor. I love Columbia's and the Five Stars are always my favorites. If I had the fundage I'd be all over this bike. Some day when I grow up I want a collection like yours! Did you find yoursin that shape or have you had to restore them? They all look GREAT by the way. And what kinda price tag would you put on your red FSS? Just curious as to what he might have as a reserve on his.
Good to hear from ya! And what a great collection you have there. SWEET RIDES! love them all!


----------



## bike (Nov 9, 2012)

*When we were "stingray" kids*

~8 eyars old ,we found a girls 5 star on "trash night" (special nights when you would put out large garbage- got a lot of stuff!) 
We looked at the headlight and said ITS A BUG!!! SMASH IT!!! We proceeded to smash all we could of the bike with rocks.
Fun Stuff! - Our original mission was to find tubular fork bikes to saw off and make Choppers...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2012)

These are underrated bicycles...the prices never hit what they should given the quality, design, and resemblance to the Fat Tire beer label.
I paid 700.00 for my 3-star deluxe and drove from Va to NJ as well.  Probably overpaid, but I haven't seen a nicer one anywhere.
Mine has peaked fenders and a different fender light that looks like a jet so no kid would bang it up with rocks.
The difference between a 3-star deluxe and a 5-star in the same model year? Not much in comparion, lacking the rack light is all I can tell and a front brake hub (which I added as well as curved handlebars and white coke bottle swirled grips, although not pictured).
I too want a collection like Shawns!
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea right Chris--I don't think my collection would hold a candle to yours! Jkent all of my bikes are original paint/unrestored. I agree with Chris on these though--they are way underappreciated and therefore undervalued. Chris mentioned the forebrake which is what makes a Five Star "Super Equipped". As far as value I believe if a person could get that bike for about $750 shipped it would be a decent deal. I'd sell the typhoons off of it and just buy a set of modern Goodyear tread (Goodyear was the original tire) tires and ride it. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> These are underrated bicycles...the prices never hit what they should given the quality, design, and resemblance to the Fat Tire beer label.
> I paid 700.00 for my 3-star deluxe and drove from Va to NJ as well.  Probably overpaid, but I haven't seen a nicer one anywhere.
> Mine has peaked fenders and a different fender light that looks like a jet so no kid would bang it up with rocks.
> The difference between a 3-star deluxe and a 5-star in the same model year? Not much in comparion, lacking the rack light is all I can tell and a front brake hub (which I added as well as curved handlebars and white coke bottle swirled grips, although not pictured).
> ...




What about the full chain guard? Locking fork? I don't know- just sayin


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I also have a '54 Three Star Deluxe that came with a locking fork and tailight. It is a truss rod bike and is missing the headlight and chainguard so I don't kno wabout those. Maybe Ken (Mr. Columbia) could give us all teh short lesson in the differences between Three Star Superb/Deluxe and Five Star Superb? V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a nice columbia 5 star superb mens bike with OG paint  Mohawk red with cream, it has a lock on the fork and front brake hub on it. Ill try to post pics of my 5 star superb.


----------



## jkent (Nov 14, 2012)

*Reserve not met!*

$650 and 37 bids but the reserve was not met. Still wish I knew what the reserve was on it.


----------



## kodyind (Nov 14, 2012)

*Columbia*



Freqman1 said:


> I have the twin to this bike except mine is nicer.... I also have a couple of other Super Equipped Five Stars. V/r Shawn




    If any of you that have a nice columbia 3 or 5 star and want to sell one please let me know

Jim


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2012)

Ask the ebay seller what the reserve was or better yet, just get straight to it and ask what it would take for him to box it and ship it to you?
The time is now before the relist and you'll never have better leverage.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I emailed here and she wouldn't give a price. She said she had other interest so would relist today. V/r Shawn


----------

